# Suzki 750 king quad price



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello
I've been looking at a new 750 king quad. I'm not having much luck getting a deal from some of the mega atv dealers near me. Their advertising says they buy in volume and can get you a deal. But all of them want to sell me a King Quad at the full MSRP around $7600. I dont call that a deal. Anyone else get a good deal on one recently? And how do you like it? 

I have a Honda 500 Rubicon that I bought new in 2002 thats been a great machine and never let me down. I just wanted a larger cc machine with Hi/Low range and try out the fuel injection.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I would just keep the Honda and be happy with it. The Honda is Lighter, and plenty powerful. It is going to be easier to flip back over if it rolls on you. So unless there is problems with it. Ride that honda into the dirt. Then go buy a new one.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

It's a brand new model (the 700 was released previouslu but the 750 version is brand new) so many dealers won't be willing to discount the machine much if anything just yet. Have a little patience and you'll get your deal.

As for weight, the Honda's dry weight is 600 pounds on the 07 (likely higher on the 02 you have since it lacks newer materials) and the Suzukis dry weight is 601 pounds. The Honda, though a reliable machine will be like riding your dads riding lawn mower compared to the Suzuki when it comes to power and handling People always assume big bore quads are heavy quads and thats not always the case. That big Suzuki is lighter than 500 class quads from Honda and Polaris. If any fullsize utility quad rolls on top of you, it's gonna hurt ya and it won't be a fun experience. 

Not to mention the Zuk will have independant suspension, true 4x4 with locker, real low range and a digital dash with all the info you'd want. Not to mention Fuel Injection.


----------



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

I owned Hondas for 24 years. I have never had a major problem with one of them. One of my main gripes is that they seem to be just setting back and doing cosmetic changes to their atv line in the utility quads.My main gripes are no fuel injection in two of their most popular quads the Foreman and Rubicon and a little more ground clearence. Plus they seem to like to stay with drum brakes where the others have disk all the way around.
Swamp Monster you listed alot of the features I like about the King Quad. Plus it has more ground clearence. 
As far as one rolling on top of me. I use my quad for work almost everyday on my farm. I also heat my house with wood so it hauls all of my woood and in the summer I use it to pull a tow behind mower to mow parts of the farm away from the yard along with a alot of other uses.So a quad is more of a tractor to me.I dont care for how fast it can go or see what the limits are out riding different terrain. 
Thanks for your replys.
I was surpised there wasnt more. Doesnt look like theres much activity here ususaly.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That King Quad will handle the work no problem! The trend today with the big bore utiity quads is to make them kind of a "sport" utility where they are both a lot of fun on the trail, yet can handle the daily work grind as well.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Go to the Yamaha, Harley, Suzuki dealership in Mount Pleasant, they will deal with you. I paid way less then $7,600 out the door with a 3,000# Warn winch and skid plates/CV Boot protectors.

If I had it all to do over again, I would have the same quad. The King Quads have been working well for me since 1995.


----------



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

I was just by there today but didnt have time to stop. How long ago did you purchase yours?


----------



## shockwaves (Jan 4, 2008)

call Prosourse in tecumseh Mi, they have the best deals on suzuki that i have ever seen! phone number is 517-423-7300


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Go in there with cash....................the will deal!


----------

